# Fuente (Generador) de Corriente de 4 a 20 mA para Pruebas



## Damalux (Mar 6, 2008)

Los que trabajamos en el área del control y la automatización siempre nos encontramos con el problema de la calibración.  Es por ello que a veces es necesario generar la señal de 4 a 2 mA.

Por ello, les comparto el circuito de un generador de 4 a 20 mA que he usado frecuentemente, espero les sirva.

Actualmente lo uso para calibrar sistemas de adquisición de datos que  tengan señales análogas de entrada o convertidores de corriente voltaje  para llevarlos a un ADC 

Pueden probarlo con el conversor de 4 a 20 mA a 0 a 5 VDC que ya he posteado por este foro y que vuelvo a anexar para los mas perezosos en buscar.


Suerte y cualquier duda postean


----------



## anjiruz (Ago 20, 2008)

Hola Damalux

Trate de construir esta fuente pero me parece que el LMC6482A es muy poco usual , existe algún otro que se pueda utilizar, actualmente cuento con un op07.

Hasta luego


----------



## ragundo (Ago 23, 2008)

En principio se puede usar directamente un LM358 que también es un operacional rail to rail y es bastante fácil de encontrar ( y barato ). Lo único que habría que hacer es sustituir el lmc6482a por el lm358 y puentear sus pines 5 y 6 para anular el otro operacional que lleva el integrado (el integrado lleva 2 ). El resto no cambia.

Un saludo


----------



## LordHagen (Oct 9, 2008)

Buenas noches, probé el circuito de fuente de corriente con un LM324, con +14V y 0V de alimentación y funcionó. Hay dos detalles a tener en cuente si queremos probar una salida de 4-20mA. El valor mínimo que pude leer fue de 5.2mA, es posible que el hecho de no tener simétricas las fuentes meta un offset en la salida del AmpOp. Lo segundo es que el valor máximo que registré fue de mas de 30mA, que lo hace muy peligroso si estamos probando para acondicionar sensores de estas características a un microcontrolador. Para el micro usé un circuito que en este foro mencionan, pero no el posteado por Damalux y su salida es de 0-3.3V (el micro usa este voltaje). En cuanto pueda subo el diagrama del acondicionador de corriente a voltaje.

Feliz día y éxitos en sus proyectos.


----------



## haroldcito (Oct 17, 2008)

hola damalux estoy necesitando montar esos circuitos, pero tampoco he podido conseguir el integrado lmc6482a y quisiera saber cual me sirve a cambio, además necesito un poco mas de información acerca de como se hace la calibración luego del montaje físico, o sea los resistores variables de que tipo son y para que sirven, en fin una clasesita de como los ajustas al momento de instalarlos en la parte operativa.

te agradeceria mucho si me colaboras.


----------



## LordHagen (Oct 17, 2008)

Hola, lee el post anterior al tuyo, yo lo probé con un LM324, con polarización +12 y 0V, y un poteciómetro de 10K común y corriente. Como no tenía resistencias de 100 ohms, probé con una de 180ohms y ayuda a reducir la corriente que drena el transistor.  Lo que debes tener cuidado es en la variación del potenciómetro, pues el circuito puede drenar mas de 20mA y si estás probando para simular un sensor de 4/20mA, puedes poner en riesgo la entrada del equipo que espera dicha señal.

Éxitos!


----------



## haroldcito (Oct 17, 2008)

Listo lordhagen, no lo habia leido disculpas, pero como recomienda damalux, si uso el lm358 le aplico fuente dual o no, yo siempre lo he trabajado con fuente sencilla. si si, entonces el voltaje negativo entraría por el terminal de gnd y no veo para que hay que cortocircuitar el otro operacional, con no conectar sus pines basta o no?

ahh y se me olvidaba los resistores variables son de precisión o sirven de cualquier tipo .

gracias.


----------



## LordHagen (Oct 17, 2008)

pues mira, cualquier AmpOp soporta fuente sencilla o fuente dual, tu sabes que del voltaje de operación depende la salida, si saturas la señal de acuerdo a esa ventana de polarización. Lo de los pines, no hay problema, hasta el momento a mi no me ha causado problemas con los amps que uso, pues son independientes.
Por lo de las resistencias, no hay afán, pues solo hay una resistencia variable (el pot) y con uno de 10K normalito se obtiene buen resultado. Con lo que debes jugar por si la corriente es muy alta, es con la R de 100 ohms que va en el emisor de transistor, obviamente es fija. El circuito lo probé y me da la salida que necesitaba para emular un sensor de 4/20mA. 

éxitos.


----------



## skippnacho (Oct 20, 2008)

lordhagen buenas mira podrías subir el post que mencionaste antes para el microcontrolador yo ando en las mismas pero necesito la señal de 0 a 5 volt y no logro si no de 1 a 5volt con un 4558c.


----------



## LordHagen (Oct 26, 2008)

Buenas noches gente del foro.

Aquí subo el circuito que funciona para convertir señales de sensores de 4-20mA y entrega un voltaje entre 0V a 3.3V o 0V a 5V, muy útil para una interfaz con un microcontrolador y el uso de sus modulos ADC. Este circuito es una modificación de un post mencionado en este foro. Yo solo lo adapté para mi micro de 3.3V de polarización, por ende, su ADC funcionará entre 0 y 3.3V (HCS08QG8). 

Su funcionamiento es así: la corriente que entrega el sensor creará una caida de potencial en la resistencia R9, si es de 165ohms, funcionará para un máximo de 3.3V cuando alcance los 20mA. Si se usa un valor de 250ohms, su máximo voltaje será de 5V. El circuito es tomado de un aporte de *skull * posteado en https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/conversor-4-20ma-0-5vdc-1531/ .

De acuerdo al tipo de Voltaje máximo para 20mA (3.3V o 5V) se cambia la referencia de voltaje, dada en la línea VREF_3.3V o VREF_5V. De esta forma se ajusta el offset necesario para trabajar con los valores de voltajes permitidos para evitar el malfuncionamiento del microcontrolador.

IMPORTANTE: el uso de fuente dual es imperante, ya sea con un *LM324 *o un _*TL084*_, puesto que cuando el circuito lea una corriente de 4mA, existirá un offset que impide que el Amp Op alcance un voltaje de 0V a la salida, y su voltaje tendrá unos cuantos mV positivos de exceso. Al desconectar el sensor y no tener loop de corriente, la salida del Amp Op tendrá unos pocos mV negativos pero que para el microcontrolador los verá como un 0. Yo lo usé con +/- 12V y funciona perfecto.

En el circuito original mencionan una resistencia de 2.5K, pero el valor comercial con tolerancia de 1% es de 2.55K, así que se ajusta bastante bien a nuestro diseño. El uso de resistencias con esa tolerancia es recomendado para mantener bien las proporciones y evitar desviaciones en las lecturas.

¿y cómo probarlo si no tenemos sensores de 4 a 20mA? con la fuente de corriente que anteriormente fue descrita en este post, eso si, siempre midiendo que el valor no supere el máximo permitido por el microcontrolador para evitar daños en el mismo.

Espero que sea de gran utilidad para uds.

Éxitos en todos sus proyectos.


----------



## DARKCOCO (Ene 26, 2009)

Actualmente trabajo con equipos de control de motores variadores de frecuencia y autómatas y el circuito en cuestión me viene fenómeno, lo he montado y va de perlas lo he fabricado duplicado para poder inyectar dos señales, con el permiso de DAMALUX aquí les dejo un archivo en el que podrán encontrar el archivo sch, asi como el .brd del diseño  que he realizado basándome en la información y el esquema de DAMALUX, también he agregado la librería de national modificada para este operacional (lmc6482a).

Un saludo.


----------



## VichoT (Sep 8, 2010)

LordHagen dijo:


> Buenas noches, probé el circuito de fuente de corriente con un LM324, con +14V y 0V de alimentación y funcionó. Hay dos detalles a tener en cuente si queremos probar una salida de 4-20mA. El valor mínimo que pude leer fue de 5.2mA, es posible que el hecho de no tener simétricas las fuentes meta un offset en la salida del AmpOp. Lo segundo es que el valor máximo que registré fue de mas de 30mA, que lo hace muy peligroso si estamos probando para acondicionar sensores de estas características a un microcontrolador. Para el micro usé un circuito que en este foro mencionan, pero no el posteado por Damalux y su salida es de 0-3.3V (el micro usa este voltaje). En cuanto pueda subo el diagrama del acondicionador de corriente a voltaje.
> 
> Feliz día y éxitos en sus proyectos.




Hola a todos. unas ideas:

 para el AmpOp podes usar cualquiera el LM741 o uno de presicion ( yo prefiero el TL081...cuestion de gustos)

 para evitar que la corriente sobrepase los 20mA podrían intercalar un potenciómetro de presicion entre VCC y el potenciómetro principal..este pot de presicion basta con ke sea de 10K ó 5K.

 para lograr que el generador baje hasta 4 mA pueden reemplazar la resistencia de 39K por otro potenciómetro de presicion de 10K ó 50K... con estos cambios podrán ajustar el Zero y el Spam del generador y además podrán usar este mismo ajuste para lograr que el equipo trabaje con diferentes impedancias (deberán ajustar cuando se conecte una impedancia demasiado grande o demasiado pequeña)

saluos a todos.


----------



## newnaf (May 2, 2011)

Hace tiempo que se ha dejado este post, pero creo que puede interesar mi duda.
Tengo un generador de tension / corriente. en un calibrador de procesos, Mastech MS7212. y estoy calibrando un equipo que alimenta una sonda que trabaja con 4:20 mA, por este motivo para la calibracion, no necesito generar 4:20 mA sino simular la caida de corriente ? en la E/S del equipo.

He leido mucho y necesitaria un calibrador de lazos activos.. ya que el lazo utilizado en este equipo es el propio y en el post se plantea crear el generador del lazo.. una solucion seria desactivar el lazo y solo dejar la lectura en la entrada de este equipo que como dato es especifico para la medicion de nivel y caudal de agua.

cualquier ayuda estare agradecido.. un saludo a todos


----------



## VichoT (May 4, 2011)

Hola newnaf.

 El transmisor de nivel que aludes es un equipo de 4 hilos?? que puede generar por si mismo la corriente de lazo??
 De ser asi tienes razon el cto posteado aqui no te sirve. pero dudo que el TX de nivel te de la opcion de trabajar desactivando el lazo

 Lo que necesitas en lugar de un generador de corriente de lazo es un simulador de lazo. desconozco si el Mastech MS7212 tiene esa opcion. ahora si quieres fabricarte tu propio simulador deberias comenzar a practicar con  algun transistor que limite la corriente del lazo. alimentado dela misma tencion que genera el lazo y con las tensiones de polarizacion que probengan de una bateria externa. imaguino algo asi.

Byes


----------



## newnaf (Oct 3, 2011)

> VichoT..
> 
> El transmisor de nivel que aludes es un equipo de 4 hilos?? que puede generar por si mismo la corriente de lazo??
> De ser asi tienes razon el cto posteado aqui no te sirve. pero dudo que el TX de nivel te de la opcion de trabajar desactivando el lazo
> ...



Hola VichoT...
No el Equipo con el que estuve trabajando era un datalogger, por un lado generaba la tension de lazo y sensaba la caida en el mismo dependiendo la carga del sensor, oviamente con el MS72.. no pude.. consegui el Fluke 707, que como tu indicas es un Simulador, excelente instrumento, a pesar de que estuve investigando como regular el lazo con ops y demas opciones... como era de suponerse para nada estable. gracias por tu respuesta, he estado investigando pero no saque nada concreto..me tire a vago consiguiendo el fluke.

ahora estoy con unos micros msp430 de TI, y estoy con la conversion de tension/corriente, tension 24v/10v/5v a 3v3 y 4-20 a 0-3v3 y estoy ensayando con la info de este hilo que es con lo que venia planeando,pero corresponde a un tema diferente al del hilo... muchas gracias por la repsuesta.. 

Saludos a todos..


----------



## tesla (Jul 18, 2012)

He simulado el ckto y va de 0 a 24mA, entonces mi plc necesita de 4 a 20mA, los 4mA que estan sobre el nivel maximo de corriente lo leera como si fueran 20mA?
Ya que estaria escalonado de 0% = 4mA y 100%=20mA o lo puedo usar como falla? al igual que cuando envie de 0 a 4mA seria falla pero de 20 a 24mA?
Gracias por sus comentarios.


----------



## CABIVOX (May 25, 2013)

Buenos dias, pueden usar el CI AD694 soporta hasta 36VDC


----------



## cape2323 (Sep 24, 2013)

VichoT dijo:


> Hola a todos. unas ideas:
> 
> para el AmpOp podes usar cualquiera el LM741 o uno de presicion ( yo prefiero el TL081...cuestion de gustos)
> 
> ...



Estimados buen día, se que este post esta un poco dejado pero en una de esas hay alguno que le esta pasando esto y puede darme una manos:
Estoy probando este circuito y tengo los problemas que menciona Vicho T, solucione el tema de no superar los 20mA serieando un pote de 10k entre en condensador C4 y el pote principal, ahora no puedo hacer que baje a los 4mA, estoy usando un LM358, ya probé de cambiar la resistencia R1(39k) por un pote de 10k, por uno de 50k, por dos y tres resistencias de 39k en serie, y ninguna de estas tres opciones hace bajar la corriente a 4mA.

Que me aconsejan? Cambiar el operacional o hay alguna otra opción para hacer saludos??
Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## llxXAlucardXxll (Nov 11, 2013)

Hola a todos , soy nuevo en este foro , soy estudiante de electronica , tengo una duda con respecto al circuito del generador de corriente .
Probe con el circuito de Damalux
Probe en el ISIS(Proteus) y tengo un problema con la salida del generador . Cuando el Pot esta al 100%(10K) la salida es 20.4mA .
El problema me pasa cuando lo bajo al minimo 0% la salida baja de 1mA. Y justo necesito de 4mA-20mA.
No se si podrian ayudarme con este problema . 
Ademas , pienso acoplar a este circuito un ICL7107 . Para hacer el circuito de analogico a digital 
Agradezco su compresion.


----------



## torres.electronico (Abr 30, 2014)

Hola, para revivir este topico que creo Damalux, queria compartir mi diseño que corre en base a dos LM358 con fuente simple (uno se alimenta a 12v y el otro a 24v)...
Basicamente, lo que hacemos es implementar el 1er LM358 para acondicionar la señal de 4-20mA (24Vcc) a 0-5Vcc
El segundo LM358, se encarga de transformar los 0-5Vcc provenientes del pwm del pic en 4-20mA (24Vcc).
Obviamente se puede mejorar, asi que lo comparto y quizas entre todos podamos sacarle brillo puliendolo.
El programa del pic, esta en lenguaje PBP por si alguien me lo quiere pedir, y lo que hace es un espejo de la tension de entrada en la salida por medio de un filtro...


----------



## RUBEN1812 (Nov 8, 2014)

torres.electronico dijo:


> Hola, para revivir este topico que creo Damalux, queria compartir mi diseño que corre en base a dos LM358 con fuente simple (uno se alimenta a 12v y el otro a 24v)...
> Basicamente, lo que hacemos es implementar el 1er LM358 para acondicionar la señal de 4-20mA (24Vcc) a 0-5Vcc
> El segundo LM358, se encarga de transformar los 0-5Vcc provenientes del pwm del pic en 4-20mA (24Vcc).
> Obviamente se puede mejorar, asi que lo comparto y quizas entre todos podamos sacarle brillo puliendolo.
> El programa del pic, esta en lenguaje PBP por si alguien me lo quiere pedir, y lo que hace es un espejo de la tension de entrada en la salida por medio de un filtro...





Soy Ruben me parece bien tu diseño me gustaria que me proporcionaras la simulación para poder hacerlo fisicamente ademas el pwm es un circuito de protección ? si me podrias ayudar.


----------



## torres.electronico (Nov 10, 2014)

Hola,ya subi todo en elbtopico de pbp... El pwm es para poder generar los 0-5vcc necesarios para el trqnsducor 4-20ma


----------



## RUBEN1812 (Nov 10, 2014)

Solo aparece la imagen no sabria como lo hicistes y pos si me interesa hacerlo para hacer pruebas de simulacion y te agradeceria que me ayudaras es necesaria la fuente de 24v? como le hicistes para generar los 4  a 20mA y visualizarlo en lcd y como utilizas el pwm. espero no molestar tantas preguntas.


----------



## torres.electronico (Nov 10, 2014)

RUBEN1812 dijo:


> Solo aparece la imagen no sabria como lo hicistes y pos si me interesa hacerlo para hacer pruebas de simulacion y te agradeceria que me ayudaras es necesaria la fuente de 24v? como le hicistes para generar los 4  a 20mA y visualizarlo en lcd y como utilizas el pwm. espero no molestar tantas preguntas.



vamos por partes... La imagen es wl.circuito...el  primer operacional se encarga de traducir los 4-20ma a 0-5v... El segundo operacional se encarga de traducir los 0-5v de salida del pic en 4-20ma... Si miras, el transductor es pasivo, por lo tanto podes usar señales de 12-24v
el programa del pic esta en el.foro...como estoy escribiendo desde el.celu, no me permite copiar y pegar links pr la version de android que tiene, pero creo que estaba en.el.topico del.cursobde pbp.
Aclaro por las dudas... La salda del pic 0-5v, es un.pwm.variable que conbel.filtro se logra esa variacion.
Saludos


----------



## RUBEN1812 (Nov 11, 2014)

SI VAZ POR PARTE MEJOR LO PRIMERO SERIA GENERAR LOS 4 A 20 mA luego lo pasas al 0 a 5v al adc del pic lo programastes en pbp tu programa no lo encuentro donde esta o como me lo pasas porfsa. aqui simule la primera parte. lo hicistes en protoboard unapregunta lo pùedo hacer con solo una fuente de 12v la segunda parte no esta la prgramacion solo la conexion del lm358.-


----------



## torres.electronico (Nov 12, 2014)

RUBEN1812 dijo:


> SI VAZ POR PARTE MEJOR LO PRIMERO SERIA GENERAR LOS 4 A 20 mA luego lo pasas al 0 a 5v al adc del pic lo programastes en pbp tu programa no lo encuentro donde esta o como me lo pasas porfsa. aqui simule la primera parte. lo hicistes en protoboard unapregunta lo pùedo hacer con solo una fuente de 12v la segunda parte no esta la prgramacion solo la conexion del lm358.-



hola amigo, no entiedo tu consulta... Te comento que ese pote que puse es para simular los 4-20 en la ntrada del operacional


----------



## RUBEN1812 (Nov 12, 2014)

Disculpa por molestar no estoy entendiendo. yo estoy haciendo una fuete de 4 a 20mA y de igual forma visualizarlo en lcd y con un circcuito de proteccion, ahora primero en mi caso seria generar la corriente variable de 4 a 20mA y estoy estudiando el pwm. mi pregunta seria lo puedo hacer con solo una fuente de 12v o a fuerzas las dos fuentes de 12 y 24 segun tu diagrama? tu programa esta en pic basic x q en el foro no lo encuentro ?. veo que utilizastes el pwm  para poder llevarlo al pic?


----------



## torres.electronico (Nov 12, 2014)

Hola Ruben, te paso a explicar... como veras, es un circuito pasivo el de entrada, o sea... se conecta en un loop el cual provee los 12 o 24V y la variacion de corriente en ese lazo, los lee el 1er operacional.... La alimentacion del 1er operacional, es de 12Vcc...
El segundo operacional, se conecta a la salida del pic, y con un pwm y filtro genero una señal que varia de 0 a 5Vcc. Con esta señal, genero una salida de 24V con una corriente que varia de los 4-20mA (siempre y cuando la carga sea de 250Ohms)....La fuente del segundo operacional, es de 24Vcc... Podes usar una sola fuente de 30Vcc y despues, implementar un 7824, 7812 y un 7805 para tener los tres rangos de tension que necesitas para alimentar todo. Si queres hacer una prueba en protoboard, arma la etapa de salida y verifica lo que te comento con inyectarle una señal de 0 a 5vcc 
El programa esta en PBP


----------



## rosarino762 (Sep 11, 2015)

Estimados. Estoy armado para mi taller un generador de 4-20mA tanto con alimentacion de baterias como desde el propio lazo.

Me estoy basando en los circuitos del blog "industrialcircuits" en especial este esquema.







La consulta es, saben poder obtener la tension desde el lazo de 4-20mA activo para alimentar nuestra electronica de simulacion?

Por otra parte, adjunto el PDF donde esta el circuito de un equipo comercial de la marca RS donde figura la construcción y detalles de partes. Es a modo de ejemplo.

Saludos.-

Alguien conoce otra manera de


----------



## Oscarenriuqe (May 8, 2016)

La consulta es, saben poder obtener la tensión desde el lazo de 4-20mA activo para alimentar nuestra electrónica de simulación?
Mi respuesta e la siguiente, el circuito es de un transmisor a distancia de 4 @ 20 mA se debe alimentar con 24 volts y hay que intercalar una resistencia de presicion de 250 Ohms y se obtiene la caida de tension de 1V con 4mA y 5V con 20 mA. si usas una resistencia de 62,5 Ohms obtenes 250 mV y 1250 mV. tipico de Taylor Instruments.
La ventaja de este método es que la misma señal la podes poner en serie con un indicador y un controlador con una resistencia en cada instrumento.


----------



## Bill Lee (Nov 8, 2018)

Hola, necesitaría saber como puedo medir los 4-20mA con un multimetro, el esquematico de la fuente de corriente ya lo arme en protoboard reemplazando el integrado que figura en el esquema por un tl081. Estoy trabajando con una fuente de laboratorio que me suministra hasta 30v. Les agradecería muchísimo si me pueden orientar. Saludos!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 8, 2018)

Hola, debes abrir el lazo de corriente (cable) dónde lleva la señal 4-20mA e intercalar el multímetro en modo mA.
O bien, por método indirecto, abres dicho cable, insertas una resistencia de 1K en ese corte, luego con el multímetro en modo voltímetro, mides la tensión en dicha resistencia.
Cuándo tengas una tensión de 4V. entonces se trata de 4mA.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 8, 2018)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, debes abrir el lazo de corriente (cable) dónde lleva la señal 4-20mA e interconectar el multímetro en modo mA.
> O bien, por método indirecto, abres dicho cable, insertas una resistencia de 1K en ese corte, luego con el multímetro en modo voltímetro, mides la tensión en dicha resistencia.
> Cuándo tengas una tensión de 4V. entonces se trata de 4mA.


Antes yo probaría con una resistencia, si la fuente funciona mal y *no *regula, podría ser que se quede sin multímetro 

*Opsss *

Ya lo habías comentado


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 8, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Antes yo probaría con una resistencia, si la fuente funciona mal y *no *regula, podría ser que se quede sin multímetro
> 
> *Opsss *
> 
> Ya lo habías comentado


Entiendo que usa un op-amp, no habrá problema con la corriente.
A lo sumo está en juego la vida del propio operacional


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 8, 2018)

Igualmente yo probaría primero con una resistencia. No soy partidario de sodomizar multímetros


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 8, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Igualmente yo probaría primero con una resistencia. No soy partidario de sodomizar multímetros


Lo dices, cómo si hubiera una larga lista de multímetros sepultados con todos los honores!
Me pasó con un Beckman Industrial!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 8, 2018)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Lo dices, cómo si hubiera una larga lista de multímetros sepultados con todos los honores!
> Me pasó con un Beckman Industrial!


En mi caso solo 1, un Hansen FN identico a este






Regalo de mi padre (Año 1968 aprox) que en realidad no se quemó, sino que se daño la bobina y comenzó a rozar, creo yo producto del transporte, pero lo mandé a arreglar y quedó como nuevo.
Después tengo todos los multímetros que fui comprando "De puro vicioso", algunos funcionan mal las selectoras, pero todos funcionan


----------



## Bill Lee (Nov 8, 2018)

Estimados, muchas gracias por la pronta respuesta. Sinceramente no pude realizar la medición como indicaron porque en algo debo estar fallando, ahora bien, la fuente de laboratorio me indica en el display el amperaje del circuito cuando lo conecto. Supongamos que comienza con un 0.02A y regulando el preset llego a 0.03A en 12v. No estoy pudiendo medir con la precisión necesaria pero entiendo que la fuente me esta indicando tanto el fondo de escala como su valor máximo. Es así?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 8, 2018)

Bill Lee dijo:


> Estimados, muchas gracias por la pronta respuesta. Sinceramente no pude realizar la medición como indicaron porque en algo debo estar fallando, ahora bien, la fuente de laboratorio me indica en el display el amperaje del circuito cuando lo conecto. Supongamos que comienza con un *0.02A* y regulando el preset llego a 0.03A en 12v. No estoy pudiendo medir con la precisión necesaria pero entiendo que la fuente me esta indicando tanto el fondo de escala como su valor máximo. Es así?


*0.02A *son los 20mA máximos que entrega, y ¿ Que tensión estás aplicando ?


----------



## Bill Lee (Nov 8, 2018)

Estoy aplicando 12v, los 0.02A o 20mA serían el fondo de la escala, cuando regulo alcanza los 0.03A y hasta los 0.04A pero este último no se mantiene vuelve inmediatamente a 0.03A


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 8, 2018)

¿ Entendiste que la fuente de conversión trabaja con una entrada de *0 a 5Vcc* ?


----------



## Bill Lee (Nov 8, 2018)

Si pero no necesito la fuente de conversión, necesito simular magnitudes físicas. En otro ocasión lo habíamos realizado con un esquema bastante simple. Queríamos algo un poco más elaborado. 
Te adjunto un esquema que encontré en este foro que es muy similar a lo que habíamos hecho en esa otra ocasión.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 8, 2018)

Aquí algo más elaborado....



Hay para hacer dulces, mermeladas.......


----------



## Bill Lee (Nov 9, 2018)

Gracias por todas las respuestas y esquemas que me brindaron, utilice al final un esquema que supongo que es en el que se baso DAMALUX, pude simular los 4- 20mA. El fondo de escala es perfecto llegando a los 20mA pero el valor mínimo no llega a ser 4mA sino casi llegando a 0mA, había leído por acá que intercalando otra resistencia variable podía realizar un ajuste más fino. Dejo el esquema en el que me base.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 9, 2018)

En el extremo del potenciómetro correspondiente a los 4 mA iría un preset de unos . . . ¿? 470 Ohms


----------



## Bill Lee (Nov 9, 2018)

En el extremo del pote conecte dos resistencias en serie de 1k y 1k5 con esto te acercas a 4mA. Para ser más preciso la lectura que me da el multimetro es 3,88mA


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 9, 2018)

¿ Y ahora se pasa un poquito de 20 mA ?


----------



## Bill Lee (Nov 9, 2018)

No se pasa para nada, tene en cuenta que estoy hablando de ese último esquema que adjunte


----------



## luiziko014 (Nov 29, 2018)

Bill Lee dijo:


> No se pasa para nada, tene en cuenta que estoy hablando de ese último esquema que adjunte


Hola Bill, me interesa bastante su esquema. quisiera preguntarte por el integrado LMC6482 es este un integrado comercial? Gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 29, 2018)

3 segundos de Google !

https://www.google.com/search?q=LMC6482&oq=LMC6482&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Bill Lee (Nov 30, 2018)

Se puede reemplazar por un TL081. El esquema lo fuí modificando un poco para lo que necesitaba. Si alguien lo precisa puedo subir el esquema con sus pequeñas modificaciones. Yo necesitaba estar entre el margen de 3 -21 mA, pero es cuestión de ir probando con diferentes resistencias para lograr lo más cercano a 4-20mA. Aconsejo utilizar resistencias al 1%


----------



## pandacba (Nov 30, 2018)

Hay un montón de formas de logaralo, todos los esquemas que subí cumplen perfectamente con el cometido.
El problema es que la mayoría no entiende como funciona un generador de corriente


----------



## luiziko014 (Dic 1, 2018)

Bill Lee dijo:


> Se puede reemplazar por un TL081. El esquema lo fuí modificando un poco para lo que necesitaba. Si alguien lo precisa puedo subir el esquema con sus pequeñas modificaciones. Yo necesitaba estar entre el margen de 3 -21 mA, pero es cuestión de ir probando con diferentes resistencias para lograr lo más cercano a 4-20mA. Aconsejo utilizar resistencias al 1%


Genial lo armare en protoboard para probarlo ........ de verdad te agradeceria si puedes subir esas modificaciones que mencionas.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> 3 segundos de Google !
> 
> LMC6482 - Google Search


aaaa mira nunca lo hubiera imaginadooooooooo !!!


----------



## Bill Lee (Dic 13, 2018)

Perdón por la demora.


----------



## jackdemolay (Mar 14, 2019)

torres.electronico dijo:


> Hola, para revivir este topico que creo Damalux, queria compartir mi diseño que corre en base a dos LM358 con fuente simple (uno se alimenta a 12v y el otro a 24v)...
> Basicamente, lo que hacemos es implementar el 1er LM358 para acondicionar la señal de 4-20mA (24Vcc) a 0-5Vcc
> El segundo LM358, se encarga de transformar los 0-5Vcc provenientes del pwm del pic en 4-20mA (24Vcc).
> Obviamente se puede mejorar, asi que lo comparto y quizas entre todos podamos sacarle brillo puliendolo.
> El programa del pic, esta en lenguaje PBP por si alguien me lo quiere pedir, y lo que hace es un espejo de la tension de entrada en la salida por medio de un filtro...


¿puedes compartir el programa del PIC?


----------



## torres.electronico (Mar 20, 2019)

jackdemolay dijo:


> ¿puedes compartir el programa del PIC?


 
No tengo ni la mas pálida idea de cómo lo guardé en mis Backup, te la debo.


----------



## SURbyte (Ago 10, 2019)

Existe toda una linea de integrados que hacen eso de forma simple. 
Los XTR1XX de Texas instrument. Dejo la hoja de datos del XTR111, que te soluciona todo x 2 USD. Yo use el XTR101 que hora cuesta 20 USD debe ser porque no se fabrica mas, siempre fue muy fiel y entonces tenía un precio similar.
Hay muchas opciones similares.
Entiendo que el Topico apunta a hacerlo desde 0 pero opciones son opciones.


----------



## mantrix10 (Mar 31, 2020)

torres.electronico dijo:


> Hola, para revivir este topico que creo Damalux, queria compartir mi diseño que corre en base a dos LM358 con fuente simple (uno se alimenta a 12v y el otro a 24v)...
> Basicamente, lo que hacemos es implementar el 1er LM358 para acondicionar la señal de 4-20mA (24Vcc) a 0-5Vcc
> El segundo LM358, se encarga de transformar los 0-5Vcc provenientes del pwm del pic en 4-20mA (24Vcc).
> Obviamente se puede mejorar, asi que lo comparto y quizas entre todos podamos sacarle brillo puliendolo.
> El programa del pic, esta en lenguaje PBP por si alguien me lo quiere pedir, y lo que hace es un espejo de la tension de entrada en la salida por medio de un filtro...



Hola como estas? Saludos desde Venezuela, quería preguntarle hay posibilidad de que me puedas pasar el programa del pic?
O el de Isis?


----------



## torres.electronico (Abr 1, 2020)

ya no lo tengo


----------



## ted9090 (Sep 3, 2020)

tengo un circuito sumador de señales, me gustaria sustituir el potencimetro por la salida del sumador, la idea del sumador es que mediante un pic pueda conseguir que oscile su salida entre 0-5V, asi controlar la salida de la corriente (0 - 20mA) con el voltaje que salga del sumador. es posible? funcionaria para este caso?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 3, 2020)

e19dm90z dijo:


> tengo un circuito sumador de señales, me gustaria sustituir el potencimetro por la salida del sumador, la idea del sumador es que mediante un pic pueda conseguir que oscile su salida entre 0-5V, asi controlar la salida de la corriente (0 - 20mA) con el voltaje que salga del sumador. es posible? funcionaria para este caso?


Si


----------



## ted9090 (Sep 3, 2020)

Tengo esto (cto.png) y apesar de que logro hacer que la corriente de salida varie ( donde esta el colector del 2n2906) no consigo que sea proporcional, es decir, cuando el sumador saque 1V obtener una salida de 4mA, 2v -8mA y asi sucecivamente hasta 5v 20mA, puedes ayudarme con eso?, como puedo conseguirlo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 3, 2020)

e19dm90z dijo:


> Tengo esto (cto.png) y apesar de que logro hacer que la corriente de salida varie ( donde esta el colector del 2n2906) no consigo que sea proporcional, es decir, cuando el sumador saque 1V obtener una salida de 4mA, 2v -8mA y asi sucecivamente hasta 5v 20mA, puedes ayudarme con eso?, como puedo conseguirlo?


¿ Que relación tensiones/corrientes te está dando ?


----------



## carlitox_unc (May 31, 2021)

Buenas tardes. Quisiera saber si en el circuito que propone


torres.electronico dijo:


> Hola, para revivir este topico que creo Damalux, queria compartir mi diseño que corre en base a dos LM358 con fuente simple (uno se alimenta a 12v y el otro a 24v)...
> Basicamente, lo que hacemos es implementar el 1er LM358 para acondicionar la señal de 4-20mA (24Vcc) a 0-5Vcc
> El segundo LM358, se encarga de transformar los 0-5Vcc provenientes del pwm del pic en 4-20mA (24Vcc).
> Obviamente se puede mejorar, asi que lo comparto y quizas entre todos podamos sacarle brillo puliendolo.
> El programa del pic, esta en lenguaje PBP por si alguien me lo quiere pedir, y lo que hace es un espejo de la tension de entrada en la salida por medio de un filtro...


Buenas tardes. En este circuito, que se ve muy bueno, la carga si o si debe ser de 250 ohm? Porque cuando voy a conectar algún equipo como carga para inyectarle una señal 4-20 mA, no siempre puedo saber su impedancia. Por ejemplo un VFD. Cómo hago en ese caso para independizar dicho lazo de corriente de la carga? Por supuesto, con sus límites correspondientes. Gracias!


----------



## ricbevi (May 31, 2021)

Supongo que te contestaran los especialistas en el tema pero mientras tanto la ley de Ohm se debe cumplir en todo caso y si la corriente es 20mA y el circuito se alimenta con 5Vdc indefectiblemente la carga será de 250ohm para mantener "el equilibrio universal".

Cuando controlas uno de los parámetros de dicha ley, indefectiblemente los otros dos están asociados y puedes jugar con ellos mientras no pretendas desoír lo que esta dice al respecto.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## carlitox_unc (May 31, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> Supongo que te contestaran los especialistas en el tema pero mientras tanto la ley de Ohm se debe cumplir en todo caso y si la corriente es 20mA y el circuito se alimenta con 5Vdc indefectiblemente la carga será de 250ohm para mantener "el equilibrio universal".
> 
> Cuando controlas uno de los parámetros de dicha ley, indefectiblemente los otros dos están asociados y puedes jugar con ellos mientras no pretendas desoír lo que esta dice al respecto.
> 
> ...


Claro, lo que no se cumpliría en ese caso, es el propósito del circuito. Dicho circuito, en su parte generadora es una fuente de corriente constante. Eso lo debería independizar de la carga en un determinado rango, ya que ese es el propósito de este circuito. Poder transimitir una corriente proporcional a una variable, sin importar la distancia ni la carga a la que está expuesto. Sino, simplemente con una salida variable en tensión estaría resuelto.


----------



## torres.electronico (Jun 1, 2021)

carlitox_unc dijo:


> Buenas tardes. Quisiera saber si en el circuito que propone
> 
> Buenas tardes. En este circuito, que se ve muy bueno, la carga si o si debe ser de 250 ohm? Porque cuando voy a conectar algún equipo como carga para inyectarle una señal 4-20 mA, no siempre puedo saber su impedancia. Por ejemplo un VFD. Cómo hago en ese caso para independizar dicho lazo de corriente de la carga? Por supuesto, con sus límites correspondientes. Gracias!



Cuando hablamos de trabajar dentro de un standar industrial, sabemos que s gun la tensión (9/12/24) a trabajar, tenemos un sensor y transmisor dado y por ende, su receptor; o sea, la impedancia está contemplada por los fabricantes.
La fuente tiene que tener en cuenta las caídas de tensión de los equipos conectados, más la caída de tensión por el conductor....
A dónde apunto? Que si estás trabajando un variador de frecuencia que admite comunicación 4-20mA, solo tenés que mirar que el transmisor trabaje a la tensión de la fuente del vfd.
Con la hoja de datos de ambos equipos, tenés la respuesta de si es compatible o no


----------



## carlitox_unc (Jun 1, 2021)

torres.electronico dijo:


> Cuando hablamos de trabajar dentro de un standar industrial, sabemos que s gun la tensión (9/12/24) a trabajar, tenemos un sensor y transmisor dado y por ende, su receptor; o sea, la impedancia está contemplada por los fabricantes.
> La fuente tiene que tener en cuenta las caídas de tensión de los equipos conectados, más la caída de tensión por el conductor....
> A dónde apunto? Que si estás trabajando un variador de frecuencia que admite comunicación 4-20mA, solo tenés que mirar que el transmisor trabaje a la tensión de la fuente del vfd.
> Con la hoja de datos de ambos equipos, tenés la respuesta de si es compatible o no


Perfecto. Gracias por tu pronta respuesta. Entonces si utilizo la misma fuente que el variador, o una fuente aparte pero con las masas unidas y con la tensión como la del variador, debería funcionar sin problemas. En mi caso, se me ocurre sacar la parte del pwm y colocar un DAC con comunicación I2C para manejarlo desde una raspberry. Gracias por compartir tus conocimientos. Saludos!!


----------



## carlitox_unc (Jun 15, 2021)

@Torres.electronico . Buenos días. Como estás? Estoy por implementar lo que propones. Pero me gustaría estudiar un poco el circuito. No pretendo que me lo resuelvas por supuesto, sino por ahí guiarme. Por ejemplo, esa realimentación que incluye ese amplificador operacional (U2:B), tiene un nombre esa configuración, pero no la recuerdo. Era algo relacionado a aumentar la CMRR?


----------

